

Ask HN: Go Web Development - dillon

I'd like to learn a low level language besides C++ and I can't find anything worth while for Web Development in C. Anyone ever experiment with Go on Linode or any other hosting service?
======
gexla
Important in web development is using the right tool for the right job.
Getting to market (and profitability) is more important than simply geeking
out. As applications become bigger / more complex / scalable then they may
fracture into different components to handle different areas better. For
example, you might use Ruby and the Rails framework to get an application up
and running quickly, but as the application gets more usage you might have to
replace bottlenecks with different services in different tools. Take a look at
the stories of apps such as Twitter, Facebook and Heroku for examples.

So, I suppose it depends on what you want to do with web development, but if
you have a project in mind that you want to build out quickly, then perhaps
you would be better off sticking to Ruby, Python, etc. If you are looking to
land a job, then you probably need to stick to where the market is (niche
areas are better paying with less competition but there are also fewer
available positions.)

If you are looking to just screw around, then why not just build whatever it
is that you are looking for if you can't find it? That would seem to be a
great way to learn.

------
there
have you looked at <http://code.google.com/p/go-fastweb/> ?

